# Grass on top of septic tank safe for animal grazing?



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello all,

I hope I am posting in the right area...

I am curious...

We have a lush area full of tall grasses, weeds and flowers, that is over a septic field. I wonder if that area is okay for cattle, horse, goat, or chicken grazing? Or can they get sick? Will it transit to us, humans?

tehe, pardon my ignorance, I am new at this! 
Yvonne


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If your drainfield is functioning properly (ie, wastewater is not coming to the surface of the ground) then the answer is "Yes," the forage is safe for your animals.

Of the animals you listed, I would not allow the horses and cows to graze over the drainfield for an extended period of time due to the possibility of soil compaction. You dont want compaction over your drainfield.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

It won't hurt the animals, but it may not do the leach bed any good. Especialy if the area is just a little wet. Their hoves will pack the soil causing it to not absorb the septic water very well. <>UNK


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

Our drain field is our front yard, so it had better be safe! That's pretty common in this neck of the woods.

There's really no odor at all, as long as it's working properly. One time we had a backed up line and the problem was obvious, believe me.


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you all!!

Magabeth - our drain field is in our front yard also.

I was thinking of getting two goats and let them graze there as we are outside working, playing or whatever. Then I put them in the back where the barn is when we are done. I want to be sure it is fine, letting them go there as well as the chickens.

The previous owners put in the state of the art septic tank and field so I suppose it is totally fine then.

thank you so much!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If it's "really lush", is it moreso than the rest of your area? If so, you probably need your septic cleaned & the leach lines checked. 

a really lush, green area over the tank is one sign it's not working properly.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Wolf Mom, Does that mean Irma Bombach had a sluggish septic system?? LOL <>UNK


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Remember that goats are not grazers. They are browsers who prefer bushes twigs leaves and your rose bushes.

Get sheep.


----------

